# Split/cracked and Odd eyes



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Reference pictures for these eyes. Split (sometimes called cracked) eyes are common in piebald birds. It's where part of a colored eye is shadowed like bull eyes are. It can be a little spot or it can be as much as almost the whole iris. Usually it is close to half of the eye shadowed. It can be in one or both eyes.

Odd eyes are where one eye is bull (black) and the other eye is normal colored (orange or pearl). The orange/pearl eye can also be split. These are less common but mostly in piebalds as well. It appears to be most common in baldheads, like Birmingham Rollers for example.

THESE ARE NOT MY BIRDS/PICTURES UNLESS I SAY SO.


Split eyes:

These have tiny shadows beside the pupil

















This is a young bird who's eye color has not yet developed fully. This eye will brighten up to a normal pearl, although it does look like it may retain some shadowing near the pupil.









Mostly shadowed split eye


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sometimes the "circle of correlation" or whatever - the ring around the pupil can mimic split eye shadows depending on how thick the ring is. COULD be the case of the very first picture in the first post.


More split eyes:
http://philippe-frederick.com/script/photos/pigeon/102623003.jpg
http://philippe-frederick.com/script/photos/pigeon/102627103.jpg
http://philippe-frederick.com/script/photos/pigeon/639771506.jpg








http://philippe-frederick.com/script/photos/pigeon/611474909.jpg
http://philippe-frederick.com/script/photos/pigeon/609577701.jpg


You can barely see any color on these
http://philippe-frederick.com/script/photos/pigeon/652653901.jpg


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is MY bird, Texas Pete. He is a good example of split eye and odd eye together.

Split eye side:








Bull eye side:








(of course he had to blink his third lid right in the middle of the pic, LOL)


----------

